# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Sakatimi i poezisë

## Ali Baba Tepele

SAKATIMI I POEZISË
Shkruar nga D.Cana

Pyetja e parë që bëhet nga disa njerëz të thjeshtë sotë është: A ka poetë sot?
Kjo pyetje doli në një debat shoqëror dhe që për mua do të thoshte shumë.Kjo ishte një shkëndi të hapja këtë temë diskutimi të cilën do ta vazhdojmë për sa kohë të jetë e nevojshme.
Dua që në fillim të theksoj se,poezia,apo diskutimi për të,nuk ka të bëjë aspak me bindjet politike dhe filozofinë klasike të kohës.Poezia është art dhe arti është shkencë.Ashtu si çdo shkencë që zhvillohet mbi bazën natyrale,brënda kufijve natyral të botës,përmban brënda saj ligjet e zhvillimit të botës,kundër të cilave nuk mundet të ecë dotë njeriu.Çdo zhvillim shkencor ka ardhur mbi bazën e studimit të harmonizimit të forcave natyrore.Në qoftë se ky raport prishet atëherë prishet dhe bëhet i pa mundur realizimi i një përpjekje realizuese të çdo lloj drejtimi.Për të mos e mbajtur shumë me arsyetime dhe përkufizime filozofike çdo lexues,do hapim këtë temë dhe presim mendimin e secilit që dëshironë të shkruaj lidhur me atë që ndryshe quhet “Harmonizim ndienjash”.
Çfar është poezia?
Poezia është melodia e shpirtit,e zemrës së çdo njeriu të gjallë.Kjo melodi shpreh ndienjat që ndryshe quhen akordet zanore të zemrës,dhe që për çdo njeri kanë një harmonizim ndienja-shprehja-reflektimi.Po të studiojmë autorë të lashtë dhe të sotëm,vetëm në poezi do ndeshim një ndryshim të madh.Populli këndoi qysh prej fillimit kur nuk e dinte ta sqaronte nëse poezija ishte art apo thjesht një këngë e telave të zëmrës së ndieshme apo të plagosur!
Po t’u përmbahemi poetëve të vjetër,botërorë dhe atyre Shqipëtar do të ndeshemi patjetër në dy probleme kryesore:
1-Zgjedhja e temës dhe 2- mjeshtëria e ndërtimit të vargut!
Në poezitë botërore ka një rol të veçantë përkthyesi,i cili ruante me mjeshtëri rimën pa ndryshur asnjëherë as formën dhe as përmbajtjen.Kurse poetët tanë të hershëm të letërsisë që ndryshe quhet letërsia e bejtexhinjve duke filluar nga; Pjetër Budi-1566-1622,Frang Bardhi-1606-1643,Pjetër Bogdani-1625-1689,Nezim Frakulla (Berati)-1680-1760,Hasan Zyko Kamberi-fundi i shekullit të 18 e deri tek Zef Serembe-1844-1913
Kemi Pjetër Budin me vargjet;
*"Ku janë ata pleq bujarë,
që qenë përpara ne,
e ata trima sqimatarë,
të shpejtë si rrufe?„*
Dhe Bogdani me vargjet;
*Kendonj Birrë madh mbë Diellt' të lumit Atë,
Qi dergoj gjiut se vet për të shelbuem;
Veshunë ndë Mish,e gjak bam i begatë,
Ndë dy natyrë ngjeshun e fort shterguem,*
Pra siç e shikojmë kemi plus temës që trajtojnë edhe mënyrën e rregullit të vargut dhe rimës.Po si mund ta krahasoshë me këtë poezi?-
*Ja 
Kjo shtëpi
Ka një të vrarë
Dhe kjo këtu
Dhe kjo pranë saj
Dhe kjo tjetra
Dhe kjo dhe kjo dhe kjo*
Këtu kemi një tregim në vargje dhe jo poezi!
Po të kalojmë më mbrapa në atë periudh të ndritur e cila u quajtë “periudha e Rilindjes Kombëtare” kemi poetë të shkëlqyer të cilët përveçse ndikuan ndjeshëm në zgjimin e ndërgjegjes kombëtare,lane mbrapa tyre vepra lapidare për kombin,për brezat e ardhshëm.
Fillojmë që nga De Rada,Naimi,Çajupi,Asdreni,Fishta,Grameno,Stërmilli  ,Koliqi,Konica,Kuteli,Migjeni Mjeda, Pasha,Noli,Poradeci etj një gjenerat e tërë e shekullit XVIII-IX.Poezia e tyre është kompozim I mrekullueshëm elementësh artistikë si krahasimet,hiperbolat,figurat letrare nga më të larmishme.Poezia rrjedh e qetë apo  tronditës,melankolike apo vajtuese por gjithmonë lexuesi frymëzohet,pasurohet me dije të reja,merr guxim edhe zgjidhje për shumë probleme shoqërore.Poezia ruan gjithmonë rimën e cila është teknika e ndërtimit të “Murit të kështjellës poetike”.Është pikërishtë ajo teknikë që e lartësoi kështjellën e pozisë dhe i dha asaj atë vend të lartësuar,të lavdishëm,të merituar,të pa zëvëndësuar.Vini re një pozi moderne,nga ato të stilit të Pikasos;
*Oh, nje grua lakuriq,
Në fund te barkut
Nje iriq!

Oh, nje burre lakuriq,
Në fund te barkut
Dy kokrra fiq!

O iriq,
Mos ha fiq,
E ke dhomen plot me miq!...*
Cili është mesazhi që na trasmeton,na përcjell ne lexuesëve të thjeshtë?Kush mund t’i nxjerr një kuptim?..Veç atij që e botoi..mori paratë.. dhe se sa i shërben shoqërisë,..se sa i dobishëm është?..Të tjerat as që duan ta mendojnë.E pse ta mendojnë?Iriqin e shitën..Fiqtë i shitën..!U bë tregëtija,biznesi,dhe më tej…nuk i bëhet vonë askujt.
Këtu ka faj shumë edhe kritika letrare.Kritika letrare duhet të luaj rolin e saj.Pa kritikë nuk ka art.Sepse kritika nuk është censure por “kontroll cilësie”,po të shpreheshim më popullorçe.Për cilësi ka nevojë edhe arti ashtu siç ka industria prodhuese,bujqësia,blegtoria që na ushqejnë e na mbajnë gjallë.Ashtu si vemi në një kafene dhe duam cilësi!Ashtu si vemi në një restorant dhe duam një supë të shijshme…!Po supën moderne,të pa zier e pa shije, e pa kripë,kush mund ta hajë?Ta quajmë portret atë poezi moderne apo…çfar?Ja si shkruan Ali Asllani, afro 70 vjet më pare; 
*Koha dridhet e përdridhet, do vij’ dita që do zgjidhet
dhe nga trasta pem’ e kalbur doemos jasht’ do hidhet!
Koha dridhet e përdridhet, prej gradimit katër shkallë
nuk do mbetet gjë në dorë veç se vul’ e zezë në ballë!*
Unë do përmëndja një thënie të mënçur;-*“Historinë e bën koha,kohën e bëjnë njerzit,historia i bën ata të pa vdekshëm”.
*

----------


## Agim Metbala

I nderuar Ali Baba Tepela,
Je mjaft aktiv  në Forum ( por për herë të parë me Ju komunikoj), por sigurisht që koha vërtetë nuk premton t'u përgjigjesh të gjithëve që kontribojnë në mënyra të ndryshme, duke na sjedhur edhe mendime të ndryshme, rreth shkrimeve në zhanret prapë më të ndryshme.
Të përgëzojë së pari dhe të dëshirojë të shtosh aktivitetin edhe më shumë.
Më pëlqeu vështrimi i Juaj, vazhdoni në këtë drejtim.

me respekt!

Agim METBALA

----------


## Ali Baba Tepele

* 
Poetët dhe shkruesit në vargje!


Për kohën që jetojmë të pakët jan ata që lexojnë poezinë,por janë të shumtë ata që ndiekin muzikën dhe dëgjojnë muzikë.Mos harroni se muzika dy gjëra ka kryesoretekstin dhe muzikën!
Këtu do flasim vetëm për atë pjesë që i takonë poetëve,sepse ata janë krjuesit e tekstit.Për pjesën e muzikës që i takon kompozitorëve mund të flasim një herë tjetër ose është i lirë gjithkush ta hapë si temë më vete,E përsëris se janë mjaft interesante dhe të domozdoshme të diskutohen sotë midis nesh.
Çfar është poezia?
Poezia me pak fjalë,është një shprehje me fjalë e harmonisë shpirtërore.Ashtu siç është shprehje me nota muzikore nga ana e kompozitorëve!
Për të parë se ku jemi,në çfar stadi zhvillimi jemi,presim diskutime.
Jemi në një stad zhvillimi apo degjenerimi e degradimi?-Presim diskutime.
Çfar dua të them me këtë?
Dua të bëj një krahasim të thjeshtë.Si i këndon populli dashurisë (edhe ai rapsodi popullor është një poet më vete) dhe si i këndon një poet modern?

Balluket e ballit mbi sy të kan rënë,
Si hëna pas malit,si hënë e pa bërë.

Poeti modern;

Baluke kishe,por ishin të shpërndara,
Ato nuk i kuptonte askush...
Kjo sa për hapje.Më vonë do bjem një shkrim më të zgjeruar.Shpresoj në mir-kuptimin e të gjithëve.*

----------


## GeoF

Ju pershendes dhe ju uroj  veshtrim te mprehte , kritike te denje per forumin dhe per dashamiresit e letersise.
Eshte nje shkrim i mire dhe mendoj se duhet botuar ne ndonje gazete, ne menyre qe te kete nje audience me te gjere zeri i ketij shkrimi.
Je i drejte dhe korrekt.
Do t`ju perqas (ne kete teme) ne ditet ne vazhdim materiale te ngjashme me kritiken qe ju keni nisur. Ne funksion te pasurimit te argumenteve.
G.Banaj

----------


## Besoja

Jam dakort me vleresimin tuaj natyrisht pa e pergjithesuar dhe besoj se edhe ju jeni dakort.E keqja e atyre poezive qe permendi ju eshte se po i perjetesojne ne kenge.Tek `FOLK`TV,rastesisht degjoj nje kenge qe me la `pa fryme ` teksti.

Me kane thene qe pi duhan
Jo moj jo qafsha maman`
Jo moj jo qafsha maman`
Une nuk e pi duhan

Me kane thene qe pi raki
Jo moj jo per perendi
Jo moj jo per perendi
Une nuk pi fare raki!!!!!!

Etj,etj poezi te tilla.

----------


## Adem Berisha

Ndonse unë nuk jam ndonjë studjues apo edhe kritik letrar, nuk mund të them se mund të jep ndonjë mendim eventual meritor lidhur me temen e hapur nga i nderuari *Ali Baba Tepele.*
Megjithate, mendoj se autori i temës ka elaboruar mjaft mirë se ç'është dhe çfarë duhet të jetë poezia si një krijim letrar i bukur - artistik. Konsideroj se baza apo skeleti i cili mbanë vërtikalisht poezinë, duhet të jetë arti, e bukura në mënyrë qe esenca me kënaqësi të lexohet-dëgjohet nga lexuesi/dëgjuesi sepse tek e fundit, për ate edhe shkruhet, krijohet  dhe atij i dedikohet.
Unë mendoj se poezia duhet të jetë edhe tërheqëse për t'u lexuar në mënyrë qe të sherbejë edhe si shlodhje për lexuesin e jo ngarkesë për te si dhe të mos jetë e stërngarkuar me shprehje të tilla të cilat lexuesi i rendomtë do ta kishte vështirë të kuptonte. Nuk mund të krijohet vetëm për një kategori lexuesish por duhet krijuar diçka që iu përgjigjet të gjitha shtresave të shoqërisë, ndërsa poashtu duhet të ketë edhe muzikalitetin e vetë, përndryshe nuk do të më dukej si poezi.
Poezia e këtillë nuk është edhe e lehtë për t'u krijuar sepse në te duhet të ndërthuren disa elemente siq është tema e zgjedhur, lidhja e fjalëve në fjali, përputhja e vargjeve, përshtatja e tyre temës së zgjedhur në secilen strofë , lidhja e strofave me njëra tjetren etj etj dhe të gjitha këto të jenë një simbiozë qe do të rezultonte me diçka të bukur e kuptimplote.
Në kohen e re, duke pasur parasyshë këto vështirësi, kam përshtypjen se pjesa më e madhe e krijuesëve kanë shpikur një formë të re te të krijuarit dhe shkojnë "vijës së rezistencës më të dobët" kështuqë krijohet poezia e ashtuquajtur moderne, bashkëkohore e cila doren në zemër, ne të shumten e rasteve nuk i ngjanë poezisë së mirëfilltë. Lexova së fundi se kjo tani quhet edhe "Prozë poetike" që sadopak do t'i përgjigjej këtij stili dhe forme te të shkruarit të poezisë.
Unë me autorin e temës vetëm në një pikë nuk do të pajtohesha tërësisht, nëqoftëse ate nuk e kam keqkuptuar kur thot :
"Dua që në fillim të theksoj se,poezia,apo diskutimi për të,nuk ka të bëjë aspak me bindjet politike dhe filozofinë klasike të kohës".
Mendoj se krijuesi nuk duhet të jetë i ndikuar nga politikat ditore por gjithësesi pikëpamjet e tija politike duhet t'i shprehë pa ngurrim në mënyren e tij artistike në mënyrë që ato të jenë tërheqëse por edhe ndikuese tek masat e gjëra lidhur me çështjet jetike.
Unë kohë më parë kisha shkruar një poezi të cilen për të mos u bërë monoton, nuk po e postoj në tërësi por megjithate, po postoj një pjesë të saj :
*. . .*
*"*Me tërë forcën le të protestojë
atëherë kur duhet protestuar,
padrejtësitë pa mëshirë ti luftojë
edhe vetë zoti, poti ketë shkaktuar.

Përndryshe ajo nuk do të ishte
e bekuara që duhet të jetë,
madhështinë që do të duhej të kishte
e ndryer, nuk do të mund të ketë*".*
         (... Poezia ime)

JU falemnderit për leximin dhe mirëkuptimin tuaj.

----------


## bumi

Une jam dakord me ate,qe shkruani se ka sakatim te poezise,mirpo ka edhe shume talente qe kan prirje per poezi,mirpo nga droja nuk ja mban.Fjalen e kam se metrika eshte pune talenti,se njeri mund te jete mesues i letersise,mirpo nuk ka prirje per ate gje.Ka nje fjale te urte qe thote :breshka: alin me shale nuk e ka ai njeri qe i njgjane,por ai qe e ka.Ketu dua te ceki se ndonje linguisti mund ti ngjante me teper,por ai nuk e ka prirje.Une nuk jam letrare por mund te ju shkruaj nje vjershe humoristike aktuale. 


                                    MEMEDHEU
                          Memedhe quhet toka
                          ku besojme ne fjale te kota
                          Ku kam dashur meme e ate
                          ku intelektuali e kan shtyj ne balte

                          Ku kam mesuar abetare                                    
                          ku askushi nuk meson fare
                          Ku kam leshuar ato lote
                          ku partia te vret per nje vote

                           Ku babai se sheh ate femi
                           se ri e vdeshur deri ne gji
                           Ku politikani na u be i pari
                           e populli na ngeli me brek pazari

                           Ku kam kaluar kete rini
                           ku polici denon cdo njeri
                           Ku kam qeshur ku kam qare
                           ku krimineli na u be i pare

                            Te paret ku kan qene
                             ku pa parti jeton si qene
                             Ku te behet mendja te verresh me rrype
                             ku ministri zdi te flas mire shqipe

                             Ku ne mitingje qeshin pa deshire
                             vec te fitojne nje pune te mire
                             A eshte ky memedhe?
                             ku partia u be si nje fe e re.

                            Ku eshte i embel edhe ai guri
                            ku nuset e reja nuk rin te burri
                            Cfar te bejne o keta cuna
                            ku grate nuk ju rine as ditave shtuna

                            Po ne kete atdhe a mund te jetoje?
                            po,po vec te prefekti qepnja ate goje
                            Po pse ta qepi ate goje
                            se vec ai mund tet punesoje.

                            Sa te zeza na beri partia
                            e ne e domi sa femija
                             Sa femija e pak teper
                             se ajo te ben ketu edhe Mbreter.

                              Oh sa e quajme ne ate veper
                               kur dikushi leshon mjeker.
                               Oh sa i vlefshem eshte ky leshi
                               se ateher LIDERI sna kap per veshi

                              Kujt ti besoj o ne te mjere
                              A kamataxhinjve qe zaptuan cdo dere
                              Cdo dere e cdo toke
                              e policia na i ka be shoke

                               Po te ky dhe a mund te vras njeri?
                               po,po se te leshojne ne shtepi
                               E gjykatesi te leshon fare
                               vec jepja zarfen me pare.

----------

